# The Love Guru



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Mike Myers returns...trailer looks pretty good to me...nice to see romany malco (weeds, 40 year old virgin) getting some more film work...

plus all of the hotness that is jessica alba.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

just in case anyone was interested...theres another http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/news/the-guru-pitka-is-stalking-me-with-a-new-trailer.phptrailer out for the film..


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

BobbySteelz said:


> plus all of the hotness that is jessica alba.


+1


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Didn't know she had any moves...staring at her for 30 seconds well worth it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I like some of Myers work, but this one looks like total crap to me.

I'm sure I'll eventually rent it and watch it in the living room while playing backgammon with the wife, but it doesn't seem home theater worthy.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

hahah, backgammon...i mean mike myers is enough to get me to see pretty much anything...guys a genius..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish you all well and hope your money's well spent but I'll pass on this one.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

One star in the phlly paper Never a good sign!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

BobbySteelz said:


> hahah, backgammon...i mean Jessica Alba is enough to get me to see pretty much anything...Girl is gorgeous..


fixed


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> One star in the phlly paper Never a good sign!


I dont trust film reviews, they're one persons opinion. How does that person know what I like to watch?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I trust Rotten Tomatoes.

This will have to wait for Netflix or Dish in our household.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My wife and I saw it Saturday night, I'll admit it wasn't our first choice but we wanted to check out the new Cinema DeLux here and it's the one that fit our schedule best. 

In short, if you like Mike Meyer's flavor of humor I think you'll like it - we both (along with the rest of the theater) were laughing out loud every 10 minutes or less. I was very skeptical of it, even after it started - but it pulled through. The story is absolutely stupid, but there are enough crude jokes and silliness thrown in to make up for it IMO. Justin Timberlake was a suprise to me because I can't stand him, but he played a hilarious "Jacques LeCoq" character and Ben Kingsley as "Tugginmypudha" cracked me up, as did Verne Troyer. Not surpisingly Jessica looked beautiful but didn't really have too many laughs.

I usually only see action / special effects movies in the theaters because I think it's more of a difference from watching at home than a comedy or drama, so if you still want to wait for rental on this one I wouldn't blame you. I'll definitely be putting it on my Netflix queue to watch it again (hopefully on BluRay).


----------

